# senior picture ideas?



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

The lady I had come out and take pics of me had never even been around a horse before, but I got some pretty decent pictures out of it.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ya see I want to have my horses looking interested so maybe some ideas as to how to get a horse to look more alert and 'happy' I guess haha :] . Those are nice pictures though :]


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Have someone next to the photographer crinkle a wrapper or throw grass in the air! lol that always works to get rid of Jetty's "I'm bored" look.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

paintluver said:


>


This one would have been perfect for a yearbook if you were turned around! <3 it's so gorgeous!

At least you guys get to choose what photographer you get, my school makes you have a certain one but you still have to pay oodles of money for it and not get the photographer you want. :evil: Which would be okay if it was a good photographer! ...Whoops sorry didn't mean to start in on a small rant there...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha no problem I would be extremly mad if we were forced to use a specific photographer however most of the ones in my town are pretty good :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

any other ideas??


----------



## jdoorn (Jan 21, 2013)

I like this idea! I hope this link works...it's to Facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6829065.-2207520000.1358786622&type=3&theater
It's not a senior portrait (it's a family), but I love the angle and the fence.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I was home schooled and didn't have a 'graduation' but my sister Naomi did take some pictures of me and we put together a collage.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Not senior but some ideas daughter had done last yr for her bday..







.







.







.







.







sorry so many pics  hope these will give u some ideas 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

